# Suche PC-Gaming-Headset



## JustRefleX (28. Oktober 2014)

Hi.


Suche bis zum Wochenende noch ein Headset, habe bisher das G35 genutzt. Seit neuestem nutze ich das G930 welches Wireless ist. Es mag zwar praktisch sein und an sich im gegensatz zum G35 ordentlich gebaut sein jedoch überzeugt der Sound voll und ganz nicht. Zu viel bass und zu wenig max Volume, wo früher 20% Lautstärke bei Spielen und Youtube reichten muss ich jetzt überall voll aufdrehen um wenigstens "was zu hören".

Beim Headset gibt es im Grunde keine feste Preisspanne jedoch wären 300 EUR doch zu hoch (falls jemand eins vorschlagen würde  )

*Was das Headset braucht?*

*Ordentlicher Sound*. Manche nennen es unnütz aber ich würde *5.1/7.1 Sound* bevorzugen da ich mit dem G35 gute Erfahrungen hatte.
*Ordentlicher Halt/Angenehm zum Tragen*. Fand das G35 trotz dem relativ hohen Gewicht(399 g) immer angenehm zum Tragen
*Mikrofon am Headset*. Mag zwar sein dass Headsets ohne Mikro mit nem billigem Zalman Mikro vielleicht gut sind jedoch finde ich das nicht so angenehm. Ist halt meine persönliche Meinung.
Falls das jemand weiß: *ein ordentliches Kabel* das *nicht* *einfach sich verhäddert oder kringelt/knickt* wie beim G35 das von irgendeinem Gewebe umgeben war. Mag sich zwar fein anfühlen ist aber nervig in der Praxis.
*Soundkarten-Empfehlung :*Sollte eine Soundkarte bei dem jeweiligen 5.1/7.1 Headset Pflicht sein würde ich mich über eine Soundkarten-Empfehlung freuen.
PS: Das Design spielt bei mir nicht eine große Rolle jedoch würde ich ein Headset mit einem schön anzusehenden Design lieber sehen 


*Wofür wird das Headset genutzt?*

Eigentlich nur für Gaming und Videos / Streams (Musik eher seltener).
Mein Gaming Genre: FPS/Third-Person-Shooter/Action/Racing (Hauptsächlich FPS)

>Ich hoffe meine Ansprüche sind nicht zu hoch oder ähnliches. Sollten fragen sein einfach PM oder drunter posten.

Mit freundliche Grüßen,
JustRefleX


----------



## Herbboy (28. Oktober 2014)

An sich sind Kopfhörer mit separatem Mic klar überlegen bei gleichem Budget, und mit deinem Budget halt gute Soundkarte + Kopfhörer + Mic.

Aber wenn Du gerne ein "echtes" Headset willst:  wie wäre es mit dieser Soundkarte Creative Sound Blaster Audigy RX, PCIe (70SB155000001) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland die hat auch einen Kopfhörerverstärker  - vlt mal zur Sicherheit schauen, ob die auch eine Surround.Technik für Kopfhörer hat. Die heißt Dolby Headphone, kann aber je nach Hersteller auch anders heißen. 

und dann dieses Headset  Sennheiser G4me Zero Gaming-Kopfhörer mit Mikrofon: Amazon.de: Elektronik  bzw. wenn du lieber ein offenes Headset willst (da kommt auch Sound von außen noch eher zu Dir mit rein, die anderen schotten Dich ab) Sennheiser G4me One Gaming-Kopfhörer mit Mikrofon: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör 

Ähnliche Preisklasse, aber keine Ahnung, wie gut das ist: SteelSeries Siberia Elite Prism weiß (51190) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 

Und hier wäre ein Lösung ohne Extra-Karte für USB Qpad QH-1339 Gaming Headset schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör  gibt es hier Headset QPAD QH-1339 Professional Gaming Headset | Headsets | Kopfhörer/Headsets | Lautsprecher & Headsets | Peripherie | Schwanthaler Computer Shop  auch fast 50€ günstiger Headset QPAD QH-1339 Professional Gaming Headset | Headsets | Kopfhörer/Headsets | Lautsprecher & Headsets | Peripherie | Schwanthaler Computer Shop 



Aber allgemein: den TRAGEKOMFORT kann Dir leider niemand garantieren, weil das je nach Kopf wieder anders aussehen kann


----------



## JustRefleX (29. Oktober 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> An sich sind Kopfhörer mit separatem Mic klar überlegen bei gleichem Budget, und mit deinem Budget halt gute Soundkarte + Kopfhörer + Mic.
> 
> Aber wenn Du gerne ein "echtes" Headset willst:  wie wäre es mit dieser Soundkarte Creative Sound Blaster Audigy RX, PCIe (70SB155000001) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland die hat auch einen Kopfhörerverstärker  - vlt mal zur Sicherheit schauen, ob die auch eine Surround.Technik für Kopfhörer hat. Die heißt Dolby Headphone, kann aber je nach Hersteller auch anders heißen.
> 
> ...



Vielen dank schon mal für deine Antwort. .

Würde trotzdem gerne noch andere Vorschläge hören/lesen sofern welche noch kommen


----------



## JustRefleX (30. Oktober 2014)

Hat sich erledigt. Danke an Herbboy 

//Close request


----------



## Herbboy (31. Oktober 2014)

Was haste denn für eines geholt?


----------



## JustRefleX (1. November 2014)

Game Zero + Audigy RX


----------

